# Wilfa Precision



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

does anyone have any experience of these?

https://www.wilfa.com/wilfa-precision/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm calling dibs when you get bored


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm calling dibs when you get bored


The amount of times that you have said that boots!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

or how about these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilfa-Manual-Coffee-Dripper-Red-/282478830368?hash=item41c50ce320:g:gBUAAOSwONBZGXd~

I have the greatest of respect for their grinders, so I can imagine their other products being well thought through


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> or how about these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilfa-Manual-Coffee-Dripper-Red-/282478830368?hash=item41c50ce320:g:gBUAAOSwONBZGXd~
> 
> I have the greatest of respect for their grinders, so I can imagine their other products being well thought through


Yeah not convinced that one will do anything that a decent v60 and tech wont to be honest .....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

@dfk41

I have a Wilfa/Svart set up I can give you if you like....

It is a sort of V60/Clever Dripper contraption...

It comes complete with a Kettle a Jug a stand and the filter holder thingy...

I picked it up in Denmark/Sweden - changed the plug and tried it a few times...

Looks quite "efficient" but didn't really do anything for me - so it's just sitting there gathering dust.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It's like this... http://nordiccoffeeculture.com/introducing-the-wilfa-svart-manuell/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> It's like this... http://nordiccoffeeculture.com/introducing-the-wilfa-svart-manuell/


Thats an amazing offer drewster and I would love to take you up on it. You must let me cover expenses and either buy it from you or make a donation etc.

Lets switch to pm to discuss


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

- pm'd


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> - pm'd


all sorted! many thanks indeed! Will I need filter papers and if so, do you know the right size for them?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

"Bog normal" Filtropa/Melita No 4... the flat bottomed sort...

I'll chuck a handful in


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)




----------

